# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Is it a pastel?

## Highline Reptiles South

I was looking at a couple local balls to sell. 

It looks much yellower in person with some light blushing towards the tail....

would you call this a pastel?




Here is what I would call a more typical pastel but with a killer pattern...

----------


## Carlene16

Well its definitely not normal, or maybe it's just the flash from the camera. It doesn't have the regular pastel coloration, but it could be just one of those weirdo pastels. It just doesn't have the blushed head like most pastels. It almost looks like a pastel yellowbelly with those flames. 

I think better pictures are needed in different light to tell.

----------

_Highline Reptiles South_ (04-21-2011)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

green eyes? clear belly?

If so, ill give you a possible pastel, doesn't have the blushing of a typical pastel, but not all of them do and its pretty dark on top for it's size... Id be hard pressed to call it a pastel, but possibly? some true color pictures might be nice.

----------


## AkHerps

I think it's a normal, if I use flash indoors on my normal he is like bright yellow and amazing.  True colors, not so much haha.

Does he have green eyes?

----------

_Highline Reptiles South_ (04-21-2011)

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

Does not have green eyes. here are better pics of the first...

----------


## stratus_020202

I don't. Looks like a browner of a pastel. But the blushing is amazing.

I am confused. You own it, and are wanting to sell it? But, you don't know what is? Where did you get it? And, what did you buy it as? 

Honestly, I don't think you should be able to sell it as a pastel without proper pedigree. But, that's just me.  :Smile: 

Good Luck, on it!

----------

_Highline Reptiles South_ (04-21-2011)

----------


## OhhWatALoser

> Does not have green eyes.


Not a pastel then.

----------


## coldblooded

Looks an awful like a yellow belly from here.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> I am confused. You own it, and are wanting to sell it? But, you don't know what is? Where did you get it? And, what did you buy it as?

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

Sorry - i meant to say - to buy...I'm not selling it. i actually have this one because they didn't know how to care for it.  It's basically mine but haven't paid yet....

The claim it was a pastel....but it could have been a pit viper and they wouldn't know the difference.

I am looking to keep it....i did not know a pastel must have green eyes to be honest. It just doesn't look anything like a normal though....it is very yellow with some pink shading. 

So if it isn't a pastel....what is it?  A very yellow normal? Yellowbelly?

----------

_stratus_020202_ (04-15-2011)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Doesn't look like a YB either but it is interesting looking. Aside from the pattern, it almost has a low quality enchi look to the coloring on the sides. Where did the person you're buying it from get it?

----------

_Highline Reptiles South_ (04-21-2011)

----------


## LotsaBalls

Looks like a nice light normal. Nice blushing though.

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

> Where did the person you're buying it from get it?


"His buddy's snake had a clutch" - no details unfortunately...

----------


## LeviBP

I would say normal, the head is a little too dark; and it's coloration seems a little too 'tanish' to be a Pastel.
A really bright normal nonetheless, could be a specific morph that is more correlated or looks more like a normal.

----------


## purplemuffin

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  whatever it is, it's GORGEOUS!! Even if it's not a pastel, I bet if paired with one it could still make pretty light babies! Or it is just still an awesome pet! Cute cute! I love the bright ones, and that blushing is awesome!  :Surprised:

----------

_Highline Reptiles South_ (04-21-2011)

----------


## LunaBalls

There is no pastel in in. I was going to say maybe yeloow belly?

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

a new morp!?  :Wink: 

There is an ever slight pink or peach coloring towards the tail too that does not come put well in pictures...

----------


## DC Reptiles

I dont know what it is, but is sure is good looking!!

----------

_Highline Reptiles South_ (04-21-2011)

----------


## cinderbird

The head is waaaay to dark for it to even possibly be a pastel.

----------


## KingPythons

His belly looks to have a yellow tint. His pattern very reduced. Grow him up and breed him. You got urself a good looking BP either way. I think ppl will look at ur BP very long and hard.

----------

_Highline Reptiles South_ (04-21-2011)

----------


## Pinoy Pythons

Not a pastel. But a very interesting bp to dink around. Flames may be similar to a yb but he or she doesnt have the pattern on the belly right.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

It not pastel, but it looks like a really neat normal worth dinking with!

----------


## Kymberli

Very interesting, I had to look a few times! I'd definitely raise that one to breed  :Good Job:

----------


## seeya205

I think it's just a normal!  Normals aren't really normal at all!  They differ so much!  It is definitely not a Pastel or a Yellow Belly!  Pastels must have green eyes and Yellow Bellies have a freckled belly with a lot of yellow, a lot more flames and a crazy pattern!  It is still a cool looking snake!!!

----------


## CherryBlossom

I agree with everyone! very neat little one for sure! but def not a pastel ... maybe something for you to have some fun with when breeding season comes!  :Good Job:

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

yepper i agree now - def a normal, but definately the most yellow one i've ever seen, I'm not a BP expert by any means though...thanks for all the input. Glad I found the forum!

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

well..just as I say....looks like and Enchi too...what do i know  :Wink: 

I like her none the less...shes got a great temperment and is a good eater...

http://www.ballpython777.com/enchi/enchi.html

----------


## Carlene16

I want to say yellowbelly with those awesome flames! But then I look at the belly and it doesn't have the right YB markings. 

It just doesn't look normal to me, it has a clean belly! I know normals can sometimes have clear bellies but you definitely have a dinker on your hands. I'd like to see any 'normals' that look like this if people have them! 

Dink around with that one please and let me know of the results  :Smile:

----------


## PassionsPythons

I have to be honest. After looking at the pictures and reading the post, I'm surprised no one has said orange dream. That's what I first thought when I saw the second set of pictures. I'm not an orange dream expert by any means, but it looks way more like that to me than anything else. However, being that it's unproven and you have no way of knowing for sure what it's genetics are, then I would call it a normal and dink with it. It's definitely worth the effort.

----------


## Nektu

From looking at it I would have to say a lighter color version of a normal. PH for Pastel?

----------


## cinderbird

> From looking at it I would have to say a lighter color version of a normal. PH for Pastel?


There is no such thing as possible het pastel.

Super pastels are "het" for pastel because all the offspring inherit one copy of the pastel gene. Pastels are "het" super for the same reason, but pastel is a codom, there are no "possible hets" either the animal has the pastel gene or it doesn't.

----------

Nektu (04-16-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Pastels are visual hets for super pastel.
A Super pastel is homozygous and pastels are heterozygous.

The snake in question obviously cannot be a pastel as it doesn't high bright green eyes  :Smile:

----------

Nektu (04-16-2011)

----------


## Nektu

> There is no such thing as possible het pastel.
> 
> Super pastels are "het" for pastel because all the offspring inherit one copy of the pastel gene. Pastels are "het" super for the same reason, but pastel is a codom, there are no "possible hets" either the animal has the pastel gene or it doesn't.


Ah. Thank you. I was misinformed by the person who told me that there can be PH's of bp's.

----------


## snakesRkewl

> I was misinformed by the person who told me that there can be PH's of bp's.


There can be pos hets, just not in a visual het breeding as the hets are visual and the normals are normal.

When you work with recessive hets then pos hets can become involved because all the hets are "hidden" or recessive.

----------


## cinderbird

> Ah. Thank you. I was misinformed by the person who told me that there can be PH's of bp's.


There can, but for recessive genes only. So.. you breed a het piebald to a het piebald (heterozygous for piebald but normal looking) the babies would be 66% het pied, or possible het pied. You'd need to breed to figure out of the offspring are actually heterozygous for piebald or not.

----------


## Nektu

Not to thread hijack, but, if I were to take a Bumblebee and breed it with a Lemon Blast, the percentage of the offspring being a het of something else would lessen?

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Not sure I follow.

Technically you can call anything with only one copy of the gene a heterozygous but, by casualy accepted usage, we only use it for recessive morphs.

So breeding a bumblebee to a lemonblast wouldn't produce anything we would normally refer to as a het as there are no recessive genes involved.

*But*, in a technically accurate sense, the only things that wouldn't be heterozygous for any of the traits would be superpastels and normals.

Any pastels would be technically het for superpastel and ( until we finally get proof otherwise ) since nobody has seen a proven homozygous spider or pinstripe ( though BHB has one which is looking more likely to be one with every egg hatched ) you could be forgiven for saying they were heterozygous too for the mythical superform.

So, the answer to your question is either;

*A)* 12.5% of the offspring wouldn't be het for anything - the rest would.

*OR*

*B)* None of the offspring would be called het in common usage.


Personally, unless you are explaining genetics to someone to let them work out the outcomes, I would go with *B* all day long.  :Wink: 


dr del

----------

_angllady2_ (04-16-2011)

----------


## angllady2

It may look like an orange dream to you, but be honest with yourself.  

What are the odds of someone having an orange dream and not knowing it, then breeding it and letting the babies go for next to nothing ?

I'd say you've got a better chance of winning the lottery by playing the numbers 123456.

Gale

----------


## seeya205

> It may look like an orange dream to you, but be honest with yourself.  
> 
> What are the odds of someone having an orange dream and not knowing it, then breeding it and letting the babies go for next to nothing ?
> 
> I'd say you've got a better chance of winning the lottery by playing the numbers 123456.
> 
> Gale


My thought exactly!  It is very rare that someone buys a normal that is a visual morph.  Most people know what they are buying or selling and will want fair market value.

----------


## rabernet

> Not to thread hijack, but, if I were to take a Bumblebee and breed it with a Lemon Blast, the percentage of the offspring being a het of something else would lessen?


Neither a Bumblebee or Lemon Blast have recessive mutations in them. None of the offspring would be het for anything (other than the pastel being het for super pastel)

----------

Nektu (04-21-2011)

----------


## DemmBalls

I agree that it has an "Enchi" look to it.  Very interesting!

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

> It may look like an orange dream to you, but be honest with yourself.  
> 
> What are the odds of someone having an orange dream and not knowing it, then breeding it and letting the babies go for next to nothing ?
> 
> I'd say you've got a better chance of winning the lottery by playing the numbers 123456.
> 
> Gale


Not sure what to make of this post? Who mentioned Orange DreaM?

----------


## snakesRkewl

I think the longer you look at some normals the more you see morphs in it, lol.

I don't think it looks like a morph at all, just a very kewl looking normal  :Razz:

----------


## rabernet

> Not sure what to make of this post? Who mentioned Orange DreaM?


He did
|
|
v
v
v
v






> I have to be honest. After looking at the pictures and reading the post, I'm surprised no one has said orange dream. That's what I first thought when I saw the second set of pictures. I'm not an orange dream expert by any means, but it looks way more like that to me than anything else. However, being that it's unproven and you have no way of knowing for sure what it's genetics are, then I would call it a normal and dink with it. It's definitely worth the effort.

----------

_Highline Reptiles South_ (05-15-2011)

----------


## PweEzy

> I think the longer you look at some normals the more you see morphs in it, lol.
> 
> I don't think it looks like a morph at all, just a very kewl looking normal


haha I can agree to that, thats why I've stopped looking at them so hard. This normal looks pretty sweet though. Even if it was slightly inheritable it could make some pretty cool looking snakes.

Did you end up pickin it up? I think if the price were right, I'd prolly do it just simply because it looks cool, and I'm a sucker for the reduced pattern.

----------


## Serpent_Nirvana

> It may look like an orange dream to you, but be honest with yourself.  
> 
> What are the odds of someone having an orange dream and not knowing it, then breeding it and letting the babies go for next to nothing ?
> 
> I'd say you've got a better chance of winning the lottery by playing the numbers 123456.
> 
> Gale



I agree that the odds are low, but at the same time, I do often wonder how many of these "subtle" morphs slipped through the cracks before someone finally proved them out and they went on the radar as something to look for.

I can't find the thread now, but I thought I recalled reading that Tom Baker's line of specials came from a unique-looking pet store female ...

To the OP, I wouldn't get your hopes up for anything, but it never hurts to dink  :Razz:

----------


## python_addict

pastels have light colored head blushings that one is dark plus with dark eyes and just looks like a light colored normal with great flames

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

yea she is not a pastel....just a very cool dinker or POSSIBLY yellow belly i think....thinking about breeding her to my bumblebee next season is she is ready....

----------


## python_addict

post pics of the belly and we can determine if she is i would breed to a bee or pastel and see what pops up shes gorgeous lol and the ballpython777 link you put up is mark petros and hes a good guy i got my pastel male from him and hes an amazing quality pastel hes getting bigger and bigger and still not brownin out  :Very Happy:

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

Here are the latest pics from this morning...she just shed this morning too...must have wanted to look good from her pics.

She will definately be a good project dinker...maybe we can prove something out next season...

----------


## Carlene16

Great new pictures, I personally think that there's something going on there. Those flames are very cool, and the belly is pretty much clear! Do some dinkin' around with that one.

----------

